

Heroku now abides by Safe Harbor - fomb
https://www.heroku.com/policy/privacy

======
M2Ys4U
Safe Harbour is a complete con.

This is good news if you're a business that needs to cover its ass, bad news
if your personal data ends up somewhere where it has zero legal privacy
protection.

